
The YC Effect: Charting How YC Makes Your Company Better - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/11/the-yc-effect/
======
nostrademons
Curious what are typical _results_ that come from all those meetings? 100
hours/week is _a lot_ of time to spend in meetings & e-mails. How many new
customers typically result from that? What sort of growth rate? What's the
conversion rate for a typical YC company, and how much does it increase over
the length of the program?

------
gfosco
I read the article and don't think the premise was answered at all. Anyone get
any value from it?

~~~
josh_carterPDX
Maybe the title could have been "Charting How We Managed Our Time in YC"

I get your point, but I still found the article informative.

------
pedalpete
I'm not sure I understand how the time spent communicating is a valuable
metric of how that made your company better.

Somebody here can hopefully help me with the quote, something along the lines
of ~ it takes twice as long to write a brief letter as a long one.

The quality, not quantity of your communication is what's valuable. Does YC
help with training you to better communicate? How is that shown?

Where is the time working on product accounted for? Or are you only working on
communication (I understand People.ai only measures communication - but I
doubt all you are doing at YC is communications).

------
johnwheeler
The main selling point of YC _is_ its network. I've always wondered how
effective it is. We're always reading blog posts about the need for warm
intros and getting help with press. With such a large number of hours spent on
external e-mails, presumably you're exploiting that network? But you say in
the post that is _not_ the main benefit. Can you elaborate because I'm
confused.

------
tedmiston
Pretty cool read. I'll agree with others that the title didn't make much sense
to me, but the people.ai software sounds interesting.

Something like that for personal use could be neat to try. I'm not a sales
role, but I would like to have something like this for engineering tasks.

------
untilHellbanned
Mark Twain or Shakespeare I'm sure has some quote about the inversely
proportional relationship between self-proclaimed worth vs. externally
validated worth, but I've noticed an increase in the amount of YC promotion as
the value of the YC brand begins to ebb (airbnb trolling by NYC, zenefits and
whatnot).

~~~
rudolf0
I don't think YC's brand has been criticized much more than it has in the
past. I think the Thiel drama is the worst they've had to deal with in the
past year or two.

Where have you seen more YC promotion?

------
josh_carterPDX
Great read. Thanks for sharing. After going through Techstars I can certainly
relate to this post as I get the same questions. Overall it's really about how
much you put in that determines how much you get out.

